# Fracino Piccino - From For Sale Section for £50 to Daily Machine



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Hi,

I thought people might be interested in this project as it's really showcased some of the friendly and helpful people on this forum.

A few weeks ago, @bill.hester put an add in the For Sale section for his 2010 Fracino Piccino at £50 as for parts/repair. I believe the brew water was only lukewarm indicating an issue somewhere. It seemed like a bargain so I agreed to pick it up the next day. Bill was an absolute gent to deal with and couldn't have been more helpful. Thank you!

I knew nothing about the Piccino other than it was a dual boiler model and parts were readily available. I wanted to try to compare to my Gaggia Classic, tbh I'd struggle to justify spending the RRP of a machine like this based on my 1/2 coffees per day - so this seemed like a great way to upgrade.

I picked it up, got it home and started stripping it down. Having only worked on Gaggia Classics, there was a lot for me to learn....fortunately @NewboyUK saw a post/question I put in the Fracino section and he has helped me throughout this project - can't thank Newboy enough, answering my questions and checking in regularly to see how I was getting on. Definitely owe you a beer🍺.

It took a while but both the boilers came out, getting the steam boiler out is particularly awkward as the nuts towards the front of the bracket are well concealed -> Boilers removed

The boilers both have two thermostats, one to set the temperature and another that sets the high limit. I suspected that one or more of them was faulty. However, having seen the inside of a few older Gaggia boilers I decided to also split the boilers and descale them. Glad I did - > Steam Boiler , Group, Brew Boiler The brew boiler didn't seem too bad, although there were a lot of 'flakes' inside.

Quite a lot of scale build-up, I've heard the area Bill lives in is notorious for hard water! I'm lucky down here it's extremely soft.

Additionally, it looked like there were a few leaks from the rear of the machine - I'll come back to that -> Rear Leaks

Anyway - got to get back to work and to save from an enormous post, I'll follow-up with part 2 soon.

Cheers,


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Part 2:
Once the heater elements were removed, it was time to get the boilers cleaned up. A bit of a soak in weak citric acid solution (make my own with powdered citric acid bought in bulk), I then set to work brushing off the old scale. I've got a brass brush drill attachment which makes light work of this - I don't scrub too hard, just enough to get the worst of it off.

I think the boilers came up pretty well. 
*Before*
*After*

Then it was onto ordering replacement parts. I knew the group boiler thermostats probably wanted replacing, but the steam ones looked like they'd been damaged by the leak at the elbow join. So I decided to replace those too.

I also suspected one of the heating elements would need replacing so ordered one of these too - glad I did.
*Old VS New Element*

My first parts order consisted of, boiler o-rings, 4x new thermostats, a new LED on the front (wasn't needed in the end), Group gasket, Heater element and shower plate, along with a few other o-rings and service items. I was really impressed by the service of Fracino UK and the parts department here. They helped me choose which parts I may need, offered advice and sent items out for next day delivery when I was ordering at around 1-2pm.

In fact, I found the prices to be very reasonable, supply seems pretty low so third parties are charging a fortune for some of the parts - whereas direct from Fracino they are much cheaper (e.g. heater element £26 inc VAT) I wish they'd make an online catalogue for parts to make it a little easier.

I fitted all the parts and began the job of reassembly. A Sunday afternoon with the footy on in the background and the parts diagram infront of me. 
*Back together*

the new heater element went into the brew boiler. Plugged it back in, turned it on and...RCD tripped. Thought perhaps there was water somewhere there shouldn't be, dried it all out and trip switch again. @NewboyUK was really helpful here in helping me isolate the problem. It was the old heater element in the steam boiler (resistance was fine but current must have been leaking).

Luckily I'd kept the other old heater element and had given it a light de-scale. Took the steam boiler out (not much easier the second time!) swapped them over, plugged it in and heard it start to heat up - result!

Once up to temp, I noticed dripping from the inlet solenoid elbow join and the pressure gauge and steam outlet elbow joins. This must have been what caused the rust/scale seen when I originally took it apart.
*Leak *

*Pre removal*

Apparently once they leak at the nut - they are finished and need replacing usually, so back on the phone to Fracino, two new elbow joins as well as a new OEM brass shower plate holder (meant to order this the first time) - £15 inc VAT, plastic drip tray (old one was pretty scratched up) £15 inc. VAT and my favourite cheap new part - boiler insulation (much improved vs the original) £3. Fracino also sent me some free tubing to install - I didn't ask for it, it just came with a note saying 'just in case you need it!' - A lovely touch!
*Parts and note*

All back together 10pm one night after work go to take it for a test-run and before even switching on the power, the RCD trips. Again, Newboy and some googling to the rescue neutral - earth fault. After a Gaggia coffee in the morning and a night thinking about where the fault could be, it was so simple. Insulation had slipped off one of the terminals on the neutral side coming from the LED that indicates when the steam boiler is heating, as I hadn't cable tied the wiring back together, it was coming into contact with the case.

I decided to completely tidy up the switches and wiring, new terminals where needed - shrink wrap and new terminal insulation. It's actually quite a tight squeeze when you put the case back on, for the Piccino V2 (post 2012) it's designed differently - the switches have been replaced by a PCB and it looks like the on/off switch is mounted lower, below the group.

All back together, tested with multimeter (will always do this first from now on...) and it was working! We had sustained heat and pressure. A small leak from the join between the steam wand and steam pipe. Thought that would be a simple case of tightening the join....wrong. Overtightened it and snapped the connector. Back on the phone for more parts (the final time), decided to replace the steam valve stem and seat since the old one looked pretty worn.

Finally back together and making coffee for my wife and I every morning. It took me quite a few hours to get to this, but well worth it. Learned a lot and what a machine! Happy to post my thoughts on this vs the Classic if anyone is still awake.

And again, I couldn't have done it without the help of the people on this forum @bill.hester for posting it for sale at a great price and @NewboyUK for helping me through the refurb!








I've got a few mods/tools questions on this - but perhaps I'll just enjoy it as is and save those for another day (except as you can see here I'm using my Gaggia Naked PF)...


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Wahey! A new lease on life. I sometimes wonder if it's worth looking at knackered machines and doing them up - I've been put off by Fracinos in the past, but may be worth it as a project (especially with the reasonable parts).


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Good job! I wish I had an aptitude for "fiddling"

PS - I assume it's now nicknamed Triggers Broom


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

photos not working for me .


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Great effort! I envy the skills some people have with coffee machines. I can build a PC but I would be terrified of messing things up if I took my coffee machine apart. I do not like the idea of modding a coffee machine or grinder myself.


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

facboy said:


> photos not working for me .


 Thanks for flagging - have added the proper URLs to the album where you can see all the refurb pics (well some of them!)



Drewster said:


> PS - I assume it's now nicknamed Triggers Broom


 This is exactly what I referred to it as when I rang Fracino the THIRD time for parts 



CocoLoco said:


> Great effort! I envy the skills some people have with coffee machines. I can build a PC but I would be terrified of messing things up if I took my coffee machine apart. I do not like the idea of modding a coffee machine or grinder myself.


 Interesting - I was exactly the same pre-lockdown (I built my PC too! But wouldn't touch a car).

But after getting into the Gaggia Classics and watching a few videos + learning on here - I realised it's basically a few core components. The problems come when you (inevitably) make a mistake or break something - fault finding, repairing, fixing. The next steps for me are to get more into some basic metal work. Got a little project with a knackered Gaggia Steam valve I want to try....

Now - If it's an espresso machine, I'm fairly comfortable that as long as A) there are parts available B) there is a parts & wiring diagram available and C) A few kind souls will help me when I get stuck - then I should be able to sort most things.

For my next project I'd like to get hold of an HX machine as then I've done Single boiler, Dual boiler and HX.
But in the meantime, I'm working on a Gaggia Brera with multiple electrical faults (parts for that are expensive and I've had to order many from abroad :bad: ) This thing *is *more like a PC!


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Glad its all good - wish I had it for £50 now lol


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Looks like you've done a great job on the machine - good write up and photos too! @NewboyUK has just helped me with an issue with my Classico as well so gets my praise too.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

@NitJay first Before and After are the same photo .


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

I give up, I'm not sure I can edit it now I'll just post the after image here.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/bVuCL8sdZsDHP8F76


----------



## Jonny O (Sep 20, 2020)

Great job on fixing up your Piccino. I've just picked one up and whilst I find it a decent step up from the Gaggia Classic, there are some issues that I need to investigate. Can I ask you what the steam pressure you get during steaming? Mine sits at 1-1.1 bar when closed and drops to 0.6-0.9 bar during steaming. I don't think this is enough but not sure if I have unrealistic expectations. I've had a go at descaling the steam boiler. The steam was very wet so I've dropped the water level sensor down a bit, not sure if it's made a big difference.

It's an old model with the rocker switches rather than the buttons.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers

Jon


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Hi Jonny, been a while since I've been on here! Thanks for your message, Piccino still in daily use.

My steam pressure is a bit higher than yours at about 1.4 before steaming, then dropping below 1 during steaming.

I think that pressure is probably enough, I actually find making milk drinks easier with lower pressure as long as the milk volume is one cup, but you can adjust it I believe with the pressure switch. You

I've pushed the water sensor as far down as it will go and the steam is a little wet (you have to make sure you purge the water in the wand before steaming) but it works fine once it gets going. Does the wetness clear with yours or stay when steaming?

Mine is also one with the rocker switches.

@NewboyUK was a great help with mine, he might have some better insight!


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Jonny O said:


> Great job on fixing up your Piccino. I've just picked one up and whilst I find it a decent step up from the Gaggia Classic, there are some issues that I need to investigate. Can I ask you what the steam pressure you get during steaming? Mine sits at 1-1.1 bar when closed and drops to 0.6-0.9 bar during steaming. I don't think this is enough but not sure if I have unrealistic expectations. I've had a go at descaling the steam boiler. The steam was very wet so I've dropped the water level sensor down a bit, not sure if it's made a big difference.
> 
> It's an old model with the rocker switches rather than the buttons.
> 
> ...


 Hiya

Take the probe completely out and check for scale build up. If it's scaled on the tip then the water level may be too high resulting in wet steam. Dont slide it out - remove it by undoing the nut complete.

As for pressure set to 1.1bar. 1.1 when it clicks off. It should be 0.9 when it clicks back on. If less than that - replace the pressure switch. 0.2 between on/off is where its meant to be.

Check the pressure guage when cold to see if its on zero. The guages on these can be described as more of a 'indication' thats its under pressure.


----------



## Jonny O (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, I'll check the level probe when I've next got the cover off. I checked the steam pressure switch and it was set low. I've upped it now and it's much better 1.2 bar idle and 0.9 when steaming.

I had a look inside the boiler when I was descaling and it didn't look too bad, didn't see the probe though.

Cheers

Jon


----------

